# Do polled goats tear up tree bark?



## kingofnapier (Sep 3, 2013)

Hi,

Looking for a goat to mow my lawn.  I see that all trees in goat pins have destroyed bark.  I assumed this was from the goats with horns only.  Am I correct?


----------



## OneFineAcre (Sep 3, 2013)

No, they eat the bark off of the trees.

I've got gums stripped as high as they can reach, and none of my goats have horns.


----------



## kingofnapier (Sep 3, 2013)

OneFineAcre said:
			
		

> No, they eat the bark off of the trees.
> 
> I've got gums stripped as high as they can reach, and none of my goats have horns.


Guess I have to go with sheep then.


----------



## meme (Sep 3, 2013)

Mine have never eaten bark off of the oaks, they are all dehorned as well. Our pony is another story though.


----------



## Catahoula (Sep 3, 2013)

kingofnapier said:
			
		

> OneFineAcre said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


While goats will eat grass (last), sheep or alpacas may be a better choice for eating grass. My goats eat everything else, climb trees to eat from lower branches...ate absolutely everything else before eating the grass.


----------



## Southern by choice (Sep 4, 2013)

If you want "lawnmowers" get sheep.
Sheep can eat a lot of grass, if not moved often they can kill it.
How much land do you have? This way you know what the land will support. 

Often people underestimate how much sheep can eat and goats too. Have met many people that got goats to clear brush, vines, woods and it was an acre of land. One month or so with 3 goats and the job was done. With sheep same thing can happen.

Sheep as well as goats are prone to parasites. Sheep are a grass grazers and eat all the way to the ground allowing for parasite iinfections, you will need to understand how to de-worm and when to deworm.
They still need hay, minerals, limited feed. Vaccines. Hoof trimming etc. They will need shelter as well. Fencing is a must. 

With sheep you have wool sheep and hair sheep. Most of your hair sheep breeds are more parasite resistant. Also no shearing necessary.


----------



## larryj57 (Sep 4, 2013)

I always heard "Goats will eat anything" not true, not true. I've dealt with Boer goats for a while now and the last thing mine eat is the grass, Hay yes but fresh Knee high grass they pass on. They are browsers not grazers.


----------



## BrownSheep (Sep 4, 2013)

Sheep eat bark as well.


----------



## CritterZone (Sep 4, 2013)

kingofnapier said:
			
		

> OneFineAcre said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Our sheep killed a few of our fruit trees by stripping the bark off of them.  You can see the teeth marks on the trees


----------

